# Going back



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi people,
myself & my girlfriend are thinking of going back to britain, not through choice but lack of work, (its ok for bits & bobs but I really want a contract) weve been here for 3 years and have all the necessary papers. But do we hand back our residencia or keep them, our property will still be here for us in the future.Do we tell big brother we have a house in spain.. this is a sad day for me to write this because i thought we were ready how wrong i was. still thats life.....is it just me or are there other people in the same boat. when we retire in 15 years time we`ll be back we will be wiser as well......many thanx for reading.......Mr Lee.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd do all you can at the town hall to be NON-RESIDENT and NOT in the PADRON. 

If you were working - inform HACIENDA and SEGURIDAD SOCIAL. 

You may (will?) be asked for a forwarding ADDRESS to show you're no longer here. I went through this when we went to Germany.

What you declare in the UK - I cant help.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I thinks its very important that you make absolutely sure that a "baja" is done on your social security payments (if you have been making them), otherwise it keeps on rolling for years, see the paperwork to make sure, I´m sorry Spain wasnt nicer to you both.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lack of work is a major reason for Brits returning home from Spain ..... sorry it didn't work out for you.

You certainly need to de register your residency .... I'd use a gestoria to do it if it were me, and also what Chris says


----------



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry you and your family have to go back, I know many people in the same boat. I am struggling myself as my qualifications mean nothing without speaking enough Spanish. I have turned to cleaning etc as the market is so bad I don't even want to invest in a business of my own.

Like you said plan your return, get your language lessons, hold on to your house, it hopefully will go up in price.

I would have thought it would be better for you to stay a resident in Spain on the quiet, as your not earning here and as a non resident you will have to pay non residents tax on your Spanish property. Someone correct me if I’m wrong?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Missty said:


> So sorry you and your family have to go back, I know many people in the same boat. I am struggling myself as my qualifications mean nothing without speaking enough Spanish. I have turned to cleaning etc as the market is so bad I don't even want to invest in a business of my own.
> 
> Like you said plan your return, get your language lessons, hold on to your house, it hopefully will go up in price.
> 
> I would have thought it would be better for you to stay a resident in Spain on the quiet, as your not earning here and as a non resident you will have to pay non residents tax on your Spanish property. Someone correct me if I’m wrong?


If you dont live in Spain but tell the UK authorities that you are then that would be illegal I'm afraid.

You are correct, as a non resident you should pay non residence tax on the property as if you were renting it ..... but as Mr Kee is thinking of renting it by the looks of it thats not maybe so much of a problem.


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*still going back*

Thanx for the replies, but im still none the wiser,..my plan is this ....correct me if im wrong...or daft, when we go back we hope to be a uk citizen again (not that we want to but we have no choice). we will still have our house here in spain, empty for now but one day maybe able to rent it out. My girlfriend is disabled and we do not claim for anything, (thats why im skint) we pay alot of money out for medication, so when we go back we will claim, or rather she will and i will work, as for selling my property in the far distant future we will hopefully re-apply for residence again to avoid paying too much tax. we will be telling big bro that we have a house in spain, am i doing right by telling the truth. as we would hate to get into some kind of trouble.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mr lee said:


> Thanx for the replies, but im still none the wiser,..my plan is this ....correct me if im wrong...or daft, when we go back we hope to be a uk citizen again (not that we want to but we have no choice). we will still have our house here in spain, empty for now but one day maybe able to rent it out. My girlfriend is disabled and we do not claim for anything, (thats why im skint) we pay alot of money out for medication, so when we go back we will claim, or rather she will and i will work, as for selling my property in the far distant future we will hopefully re-apply for residence again to avoid paying too much tax. we will be telling big bro that we have a house in spain, am i doing right by telling the truth. as we would hate to get into some kind of trouble.


Basically if you are a non resident with a property in Spain then you have to pay tax on it as if it has been rented out to the Spanish tax autorities, thats what was meant.


----------



## kaytee (Feb 24, 2008)

Really sorry things didn't work out for you. Can't give you any advice on the questions you asked but hope everything works out for you both


----------

